# :  ()?

## Natasel

,   -...?
  -2? 
       ?

  ,  ?
- -7 (   )
      -2 ?

      :
 - -2 ( ), 
 -        ?
===
    ,      "".
===
   ,            ,  ?
     . ,    ,
       ( -8),   ?
===
!

----------


## Natasel

.          ?                . 

,    19 ,         ,     . *,      ,       ,    (. 34  ).*       35  .          ,        - ,   , ,           . 

  ,     ,        . 

      ,      .       .                  (  -8, .   71).       ,     ,    ,  .    .            10-11        ( 20, 23, 25, 26, 29, 44). 
=====
*          ?*

----------


## Natasel

?
    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Natasel

?
     ?
    ?

----------

,      ???      .   ,    - 1 ,     ??

----------

> ,   -...?
>   -2? 
>        ?
> 
>   ,  ?
> - -7 (   )
>       -2 ?
> 
>       :
> ...




        ,  !!!

----------


## Vi11



----------


## Vi11

-7.      . ,    . 
       ?????    ??

----------


## serbinko

"  ., .  .  "         .      ,        ;  "    ",     (  : , .,  (), , ,  , ,  ,    ,   ,   -  1   ..         ,  , -,    ,  )   "   "    ,   ,       .     -  -11.         12      ,   .   ,   ,    (    18/02)  :Smilie:  ,    ,  500 .,   25 .      ,    500 . /25 .    20 .,           )))              :  ,

----------

> "  ., .  .  "         .      ,        ;  "    ",     (  : , .,  (), , ,  , ,  ,    ,   ,   -  1   ..         ,  , -,    ,  )   "   "    ,   ,       .     -  -11.         12      ,   .   ,   ,    (    18/02)  ,    ,  500 .,   25 .      ,    500 . /25 .    20 .,           )))              :  ,


,   ,       ..         ( -  )   ??           ??    -    ???

----------


## serbinko

(    )      2004 ,       ,    .xls

.xls
)))

----------

,      ,         ?    -   ""???  ...

----------


## Natasel

> ,      ,         ?    -   ""???  ...

----------

,      -7  ?   ,        11 (  ),   ""   ?

----------


## wishna

*Natasel*, 
    ?         ?

----------

-2        . 
         . 
  .

----------

N -7        .    .

----------

